# My old friend....



## stillhunter (Nov 3, 2014)

in 85---90s and today below





I've owned this 84 since 85, it's been to hades and back several times, rolled on it's side, T-boned an out of control car on I-40 @ 60 mph, and 2 other wrecks. It's hauled many a deer home and many a load of firewood too.


----------



## WVwoodsman (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice looking yota! You can't beat them as far as reliability. I have owned two 4-runners, a 91' that was totalled when I was rear ended and my current ride is a 99' 4-runner limited I bought brand new with 266700 miles on her.


----------



## Fursty (Nov 7, 2014)

Great truck! Their so reliable, yet so hard to find now a days! Everyone my age tends to beat them up way too much. Which is very unfortunate for me, because I can never find one that is straight.


----------



## TheViking (Nov 7, 2014)

Nice


----------



## brisawyer (Nov 24, 2014)

TheViking said:


> Nice


Miss mine. I had a 94 for 14 years best truck I ever had. Wrecked it on icy bridge over Saluda I-26. I am working on putting a 22R into a Mazda B2600


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 19, 2015)

nice. like the older yotas .


----------

